# Installing Turbo/maxx Fan



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I want to install one but would like some details from those who have already done this on getting power to the fan. I would like to know what I'm getting in to before I tear things apart. I pretty much know I have to run it from a light fixture but would like to know what's up in the ceiling first and how to fish the wires over.

Thanks.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I installed mine in the vent outside the bathroom door by the kitchen. It took about an hour to do. I found it easiest to remove the light by the door and tap into thay power. Once I had pulled off the vent assembly and the light assembly, I just stucka coat hanger through from the vent side. I then pulled the wire through, connected them together, tested the power, and Voila! The only drawback is that if you want the lights off and the fan on, you just have to rurn the lights off at the switch on each light. I do that anyway most of the time because we never seem to have all liughts on at once. I highly recommend it. You will love the fan! By installing it in the kitchen, it also avoided us having to vent the range hood!


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I installed ours in the front vent of our 23RS. I hooked into the wiring at the light just outside the bathroom door. It just so happened that the holes in the rafters lined up between the vent and the light.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I installed mine in the kitchen area vent. I was able to access the wiring at the light switches in the bathroom. I found the hot wire at the swtiches and spliced into that with the hot wire for the fan. I also connected the negative side of the fan wire (white) to the negative wire in the swtich area (white). From there it was fairly simple to wire the fan.

A could have wired the fan to one of the lights in the ceiling, but I did not want to have a light on in order to operate the fan. On cool nights we open the windows and turn the fan on to venilate the camper. Much better than A/C.

Dan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

In my 28 rss I installed it in the bathroom and used the wiring for the bath air mixer (it really can't be called a fan). The MaxxAir pulled plenty of air and the bathroom also allowed for some additional sound isolation.

Just be sure to turn the fan off when you flush as there will be a sudden rush of unpleasant air from the black tank when the valve opens.

Quick question - weren't you just advertising to sell your trailer??


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> In my 28 rss I installed it in the bathroom and used the wiring for the bath air mixer (it really can't be called a fan). The MaxxAir pulled plenty of air and the bathroom also allowed for some additional sound isolation.
> 
> Just be sure to turn the fan off when you flush as there will be a sudden rush of unpleasant air from the black tank when the valve opens.
> 
> Quick question - weren't you just advertising to sell your trailer??


Yep, I am. But I have been trying to sell it using various avenues for about 7 months without even a nibble, so we have pretty much resigned to the fact that we are stuck with it. We will be using it as much as possible and want to make it as confortable and usable as possible, plus I HAVE to have projects to work on and something to do all the time. You should see my house I have about 4 projects going now from redoing my garage puting up storage and new work benches to stripping and refinishing my DW's grandmothers's table and hutch. Oh, I'm also burring HAM radio cables underground and attaching, it goes on, and on. I used to drive the DW nuts but now she just trys to ignore me.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've installed 2 of these things. In each case I put it in the main cabin area. I was able to simply fish around for a few wires in the ceiling, never had any but 12v wires that I found. I used a small needle to pierce the plastic and then checked with a voltmeter to see if it was hot, and if it was switched or not. Once I found the correct wire for my needs I spliced into it with a crimp piece and finished the install. Never any problems.


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

I just installed my Turbo Maxx a couple of weeks ago along with two MaxxAir II vents. My turbomaxx is on the vent in the kitchen area right by the bathroom door. I tapped into the bathroom vent fan. Since it was 12V DC I used an extension cord from Dollar Tree. I dropped the bottom of the vent covers, cut the ends off the cord to length, added the wire to the wire nuts for the bathroom fan, crimped the connectors on the other end, and plugged it in - - it was a piece of cake and I didn't have to shutoff the power since it there was a switch on the line. It works great!! The wiring was much easier than drilling and mounting the fan and two vents (that was pretty easy too). Not only that, I am 300lbs plus (not bragging) and have bad knees to boot. I was careful to distribute my weight on the roof- i.e. - I layed down and had no issues other than a sunburn on one side of my legs. I ain't gonna lie to ya, I was going to have somebody else do it, but they backed out at the last minute, so I did it - if I can do it, ANYBODY can!!

Go for it and good luck.


----------

